# YouTube rame avec l'iPad



## totoffff (8 Avril 2012)

Bonjour je possède un iPad 2 et je constate que j'ai énormément de problèmes à lire les vidéos YouTube en effet le temps de chargement est extrêmement long même avec la connexion Wifi de mon domicile.

J'ai l'impression que la raison de cette lenteur et du au fait que la vidéo se charge en résolution maximum je suis certainement passé à côté mais je n'ai pas trouvé de possibilité de faire charger la vidéo en 240 ou en 320 afin de pouvoir regarder une vidéo directement sans être obligé de la mettre en pause et d'attendre une plombe avant de pouvoir la lire.


J'ai été dans les préférences  dans de mon compte YouTube est j'ai décoché l'option HD mais c'est toujours pareil alors qu'avec mon MacBook,je n'ai aucun soucis du moment au je baisse la qualité !

Si vous avez une solution à m'apportée ce serait super je vous remercie d'avance


----------



## totoffff (8 Avril 2012)

Je n'ai pas l'impression que la durée des vidéos influe sur le temps de chargement

Sinon je suis en wifi avec une live box orange

Maintenant j'ai un autre problème, j'ai des amis qui postent des vidéos qu'ils montent eux même avec iMovie et qu'ils postent toujours sur YouTube et bien ces vidéos ne sont pas visibles sur iPad et iPhone elles ressortent grisées avec un sens interdit alors que sur mon Macmini elles sont lisibles sans problème.


Je cite la réponse  mon ami
_<
je ne sais pas pourquoi mes vidéos ne peuvent pas etre lus sur un ipad, iphone     

pourtant je les monte sur imovie sur ipad et quand je les passent sur youtube et que j'essaye de les lire sur mon ipad youtube me dit "le propriétaire ne veut pas que cette video soit lue sur un ipad          "
j'ai beau chercher dans les options je ne comprend pas  
si tu as un tuyau je suis preneur >

Je vous donne aussi le lien ou se trouvent les vidéos
http://www.jigging.fr/jigging/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=17953


----------



## totoffff (15 Avril 2012)

Je pense avoir trouvé la solution, il faut récupérer le lien http de l'adresse de la vidéo sur la page youtube dans la barre d'adresse de safari et pas le lien "partagé" qui s'affiche sous la vidéo de notre chaine youtube

Et mettre ce lien entre les balises "video" du forum

Si ça peut aider d'autres personne tant mieux


----------

